
Satellite Images Show Wakashio Being Towed Toward Antarctica as Mystery Deepens - stx
https://www.forbes.com/sites/nishandegnarain/2020/08/19/satellite-imagery-captures-wakashio-being-towed-toward-antarctica-as-mystery-of-ship-deepens/#f8bb65a7eaf9
======
vmception
“Towards Antarctica“ as in there is nothing else that direction and its really
just “towed out to sea”?

or is it actually near Antarctica and how close

~~~
aaron695
"In this set of satellite imagery, the wreck could clearly be seen 16
kilometers Southeast of Pointe D’Esny, Mauritius."

So like 7000km to go?

[https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=distance+from+Southeas...](https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=distance+from+Southeast+of+Pointe+D%E2%80%99Esny%2C+Mauritius+to+Antarctica)

~~~
doonesbury
You'd be right but the closest 7-11 for snack top off is taking them off the
optimal route. Yah it's not looking good either way.

Ops comment was hilarious!!

